# greetings



## pyrus (Apr 12, 2007)

*materializes out of the darkness*

Well, I discovered this place off a facebook post, so I decided to join up.
I suppose I should introduce myself. I am just now entering into the professional level tech, but i have been working shows since I was 13. only in the last two years have I truly gotten into the professional side with a few internships and I am about to finish up my first show this weekend for which I am getting paid (wOOt!). Mostly my focus in on lighting (and puns), but I have done this, that, and other things too. 

So, hello!


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Aboard, 
Hope you have fun, you're going to find people with all sorts of backgrounds and experience levels. Ask Answer, and crack a joke every-once in a while.  

Oh and thank you for using one of my favorite quotes for your Signature.

_I must not fear. 
Fear is the mind-killer. 
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. 
I will face my fear. 
I will permit it to pass over me and through me. 
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. 
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. 
Only I will remain_

_-
*The Bene Gesserit Littainy against Fear.* 
Pg 19 of Dune By Frank Herbert. 
_


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 12, 2007)

Van's sci-fi nerd side rare's its ugly head again...

Hey Pyrus welcome to the booth! There's lot's of cool information available around here... and we have a little fun sometimes too. 

#1 rule... get to know the search function. You won't be flamed for asking a stupid question however you will be re-directed to the search function if your question has been asked already. So read up on old threads and then ask new questions to clarify what you aren't sure about.


----------



## pyrus (Apr 12, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> #1 rule... get to know the search function. You won't be flamed for asking a stupid question however you will be re-directed to the search function if your question has been asked already. So read up on old threads and then ask new questions to clarify what you aren't sure about.



I'm a bit of a forum rat. No need to worry about that sort of thing. My main forum is the Atari Community, so forum ethics are rather ingrained into me. I must say I am impressed though, this community has very good grammar, spelling, and capitalization. There are certain sections of Atari I won't go to because they lack all those.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


pyrus said:


> I must say I am impressed though, this community has very good grammar, spelling, and capitalization. There are certain sections of Atari I won't go to because they lack all those.



It's firefox. Some of us have firefox, which automatically underlines misspelled words in red when you're typing in to a form, as you probably know. I'm also a fairly good speller, and insist on having real sentence structure in all but a few rare cases, and I often make comments about how people need to check their spelling when it's so bad that you can barely read the post.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 12, 2007)

Plus we love to brag about Firefox in threads that Van posts in. It drives him nuts.


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Plus we love to brag about Firefox in threads that Van posts in. It drives him nuts.


 
_I must not use firefox. 
Firefox is the mind-killer. 
Firefox is the little-death that brings total obliteration. 
I will face my Spelling defiiciencies. 
I will permit them to pass over me and through me. 
And when They Have gone past I will turn the inner eye to see thier path. Where the Firefox has gone there will be nothing. 
Only I.E. will remain_.

 
I'm not that bad am I ?


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 12, 2007)

Get over firefox, you are missing out if you don't use OmiWeb... One of the best browsers I have found.


----------



## avkid (Apr 12, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Get over firefox, you are missing out if you don't use OmiWeb... One of the best browsers I have found.



There is one reason why most of us don't use that, it costs $15 US.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry Pyrus... your greeting has turned into an excuse for more of the usual friendly banter about Firefox. Van is one of the more knowledgeable people you will encounter on this board... any chance we have to gang up on him is great fun. Oh it looks like I misspelled knowledgeable... because Firefox put a little red line under it. I better go back and fix it. 

Just don't ask Van about NSI products... Hey Van I hear those new NSI consoles have Firefox embedded browsers.


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha! I shall resist the urge, I will not be caught up in some petty squabble. 

Pyrus, I'm not more knowledgeable, I'm just convinced that Everyone needs my opinion.


----------



## pyrus (Apr 13, 2007)

Van said:


> Pyrus, I'm not more knowledgeable, I'm just convinced that Everyone needs my opinion.


Sounds like some TD's I have known...or directors in general.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


Van said:


> ...and crack a joke every-once in a while. .._._



 Only once in a while...


gafftaper said:


> #1 rule... get to know the search function. You won't be flamed for asking a stupid question however you will be re-directed to the search function if your question has been asked already. So read up on old threads and then ask new questions to clarify what you aren't sure about.



I believe that the legendary Dave wrote something along those lines into the "new" rules of CB...


Van said:


> Ha! I shall resist the urge, I will not be caught up in some petty squabble.



:shock:Well there is a first time for everything...


Van said:


> Pyrus, I'm not more knowledgeable, I'm just convinced that Everyone needs my opinion.



I believe that forms a large part of what defines propaganda...

(You know too well that I'm only joking...)


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 14, 2007)

Van said:


> Ha! I shall resist the urge, I will not be caught up in some petty squabble.



I thought that was your specialty!!!


----------



## dvlasak (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

Dennis


----------

